# photoshop CS: beleuchtungsfilter und versetzen-filter sind verschwunden.



## pufaxx (14. Juni 2004)

moinmoin,

bei mir funktionieren im photoshop CS zwei sachen nicht mehr:

1) der verzerrungs-filter "versetzen":
man kann zwar eine matrix-datei für das versetzen wählen, und kurzzeitig sieht's auch so aus, als würde photoshop anfangen zu rechnen - aber ergebnis ist gleich null.

2) rendering-filter "beleuchtungs-effekte":
funktioniert zwar - aber ich hab die ganzen praktischen vorgaben nicht mehr wie "3-uhr nachmittags" "spot" oder ähnliches...
im ordner "C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop CS\Zusatzmodule\Filter\Beleuchtungsstile" sind sie aber alle aufgelistet. nur tauchen die beleuchtungsstile im menü nicht auf.

hat jemand ähnliche probleme?

ansonsten funktioniert alles normal.

weitere info, falls es hilft:

plattform: windows XP, installiert: die komplette adobe creative suite CS (ehrlich erworben, nix raubkopie) - vorher war photoshop 6.0 drauf, den hab ich aber deinstalliert, bevor ich die creative suite draufgespielt hab... hab ich alles nur nicht sofort gemerkt - man braucht ja im alltag nicht immer alle filter.

wäre dankbar für tipps, was ich machen könnte.
erneut installieren? was muss ich alles runterhauen, falls doch noch irgendwelche evtl. vorhandenen photoshop 6.0er reste stören?

grüße
gunnar


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo pufaxx,

es gibt  ein merkwürdiges Problem in Photoshop unter Windows XP.
Demnach tritt bei einigen Photoshopnutzern der oben von Dir beschriebene 
Fehler bezüglich der Beleuchtungseffekte auf, wenn unter Windows XP die 
Indizierung für schnelle Dateisuche für das betroffene Laufwerk deaktiviert 
worden ist.

Versuche demnach einmal die Indizierung für das Laufwerk zu aktivieren auf
dem sich auch Deine Photoshopinstallation befindet und probiere es dann
erneut.

Zu dem anderen Problem mit der insufficient des versetzen Filters habe ich
zurzeit leider keinen Lösungsvorschlag für Dich.

in diesem Sinne keep on Photoshopping - mfg Mythos007


----------



## pufaxx (14. Juni 2004)

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort - ich probier das gleich mal aus...


----------



## pufaxx (14. Juni 2004)

au weeeeiiiiaaa, das dauert!

grad rappelt meine platte fröhlich vor sich hin --- die hat einiges zu tun, ich hab mordsviele dateien auf der C. muss die kiste beizeiten mal ein wenig aufräumen. ist immer so ne sache bei firmenrechnern... und man kommt ja zu nix.

wenigstens hab ich ne zweite festplatte drin, auf der ich den photoshop-temp hab. so läuft der auch auf einem 900irgendwas pentium bei 768 MB RAM überraschend flüssig.

der ist jetzt erst im verzeichnis c:/windows/system32...

(also mal eine rauchen gehen...)

ich meld mich.


----------



## pufaxx (14. Juni 2004)

*DANKE*

vielen dank! alles in ordnung.
wär ich NIE darauf gekommen, dass es daran liegt!



funktioniert alles wieder wie gewohnt!
also beleuchtungsstile tauchen auf - und der versetzen-filter macht das, was er soll.


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Juni 2004)

Na dann bis zum nächsten mal   - mfg Mythos007


----------

